# Redline....yay or nay?



## sawgybottom (Mar 21, 2011)

Found a 2008 redline conquest touring bike on craigslist for $450 and I was just wondering if anybody had any comments on it, I would greatly appreciate your input. I bike to campus everyday in Boone, NC (mountains) and I am also looking to take a lot of long trips this summer across states and such, could this be a good bike for touring? Thanks.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Don't know which model you're thinking of. A close friend & riding companion bought one while on a trip after the bike he started on was stolen from the campground. Due to circumstances Redline was the only thing available. He's had it a few years now & likes it. I don't remember what model he has, but it's a cross bike.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

That bike is actually a cyclocross bike, but can easily be set up as a touring bike. If that bike is in decent shape, I'd buy it.

Depending on the components, the price doesn't sound bad either.

Does it fit?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

My Own Private Idaho said:


> That bike is actually a cyclocross bike, but can easily be set up as a touring bike. If that bike is in decent shape, I'd buy it.
> 
> Depending on the components, the price doesn't sound bad either.
> 
> Does it fit?


Aye. Conquest is a cyclocross bike. There are a LOT of Redline Conquests out there doing duty as commuter bikes, light touring bikes, and all-around road bikes.


----------



## mudrock (Jun 4, 2008)

Well, you should do a search on that model and see what people say. It sold new for $1000, with Tiagra shifters and FSA crank. One mag said the alu fork was kinda harsh. Check closely and see if the drivetrain is worn out (chain, cogs, etc.).


----------



## sawgybottom (Mar 21, 2011)

awesome thanks for all the help, I'm going to look at it this weekend and it also comes with travel bags which I'm siked on, hoping this will work out.


----------



## Kai Winters (Aug 23, 2009)

I've ridden and raced a Conquest, Conquest Pro and now a Conquest Sport and I've enjoyed them all.
I used the first 2 specifically as cross race bikes but after cross season put on full fenders and rode them all winter and spring until the roads dried up.
I recently bought, 2 weeks ago, a 2010 Conquest Sport and really like it. 
I've put full fenders on it and have put nearly 300 miles on it. It rides great. 
Redline has always built a very reliable bike in the Conquest line and for a relatively inexpensive bike I am happily surprised at how nice this bike it.
This bike/frame is suited to most touring needs. It should have braze ons for fenders, racks, panniers, etc. The frame is comfortable and stiff enough for good power transmission and all day in the saddle. 

Regarding the one you are considering. Provide pics or ask for pics and post them here so we can take a look at it for good points and short comings.
It could be a great deal or you may be in for replacing some parts if they are badly worn or damaged.

Keep us informed on how you make out and post some pics or perhaps include the ebay link for us...unless you are worried about someone outbidding you hehehe. At least it won't be me as I've just bought mine.


----------



## sawgybottom (Mar 21, 2011)

alright friends this is the bike, Im going to look at in a couple days and if all checks out Im pretty positive it will be coming home with me. I appreciate all the input.

http://charlotte.craigslist.org/bik/2274112076.html


----------



## Byke Dood (Feb 3, 2011)

I would let him keep the rear rack.


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

Ain't nothin wrong with that bike. Only consideration for touring is, make sure you won't get your heels striking your panniers. That's one of the reasons why tourers have longer chainstays than most cross or road bikes.


----------



## thumbprinter (Jun 8, 2009)

i have a redline road bike - not the conquest but a discontinued model - the R750.
i got it several years ago and have nothing but good things to say about it. for the price the value could not be beat - i paid about $700 and it came w/tiagra components, fsa crank, carbon fork, and mounts for racks front and back.
it may be a 'lower end' bike but i don't seem to have any problem keeping up w/my friends on their carbon fiber blingy bikes and it has been extremely reliable and comfortable.


----------

